# Error 10038: Socket operation on non-socket



## dravid2 (Apr 23, 2004)

When I installed the software for a new Linksys 802.11 Wireless Lan PCMCIA card for my laptop, I keep getting "*10038: Socket operation on non-socket*". Linksys said it was a microsoft issue and to contact them. I am running WINDOWS 98SE. After searching through the microsoft knowledge base I was unable to resolve this problem. CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP? 
Thanx

Dravid


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. When do you receive the error message? When checking email? If so, what web browser and email program are you using?


----------



## dravid2 (Apr 23, 2004)

I installed a Linksys Wireless PCMCIA Card and I can't connect at all.....I just keep getting that error when I try


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.cit.cornell.edu/helpdesk/win/email/eud10038.html

You might have a read thru that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you ever figure out this problem? I have another user emailing me regarding the same issue and the link I posted above no longer works.


----------



## nerys (Apr 9, 2005)

I have found how to fix this error ! I got it when widcomm bt drivers hosed somethiing on my 98se tablet computer killiung my linksys pcmcia card (linksys was as equally useless to me as well) so was dlink the ones whose drivers caused this

I found a tool called winsockxpfix that worked and fixed the problem ! if you can not find it I have it online as well "nerys-com/stuff"

do the backup do the fix let it reboot it game a small error but on reboot my wlan utilty was able to start without the damned 10038 socket error and my network works again !! Horay !! reinstalling windows on a tablet is a royal pain so I searched really hard for a fix  I was not sure if it would work since its an XP fixer but it worked just fine !!!

Good Luck
Widcomm sucks !!

this silly forum software wont let me post url's (yeah thats gonna stop spammers for sure) so replace the "-"'s with "."'s

Chris Taylor
multipodaction-com


----------

